# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Bijelo Dugme

## SpaceAce

Pas shume kerkimesh me ne fund gjeta fjalet e kenges se vetme shqip qe ndonje grup jugosllav (serbo-boshnjak, per te qene ekzakt) ka kenduar. Eshte vertet dicka e vecante, duke pasur parasysh qe e kendon nje joshqiptar. Me duket se tek Bijelo Dugme, qe eshte nje nga grupet me te medha jugosllave, ka qene per disa kohe nje baterist kosovar, por per kete nuk jam i sigurt... Shpresoj t'ju pelqeje:

KOSOVSKA - Bijelo Dugme

Sonte te lutem behu gadi
Se do te vije vone pas teje
Hape moj dollapin - zgjedhe ti -
Fustanin me te mire!

Regulloi floket - bukuri
Ashtu moj ti vete si di
Ne bystek ven lul bozhure
Dua te jeshe nder te gjitha me e mire!

A e din se t'gjithe do te jene atje
Per ne te dy do te kete hare
Shkojme se bashku - nje dy tre
Roka mandolinen bjeri bjeri bjeri ciftelis
Te gjithe doo t'kendojme
Kenga le t'jehoje
Cdo gje mund te jete Roken-roll

Nese nena nuk t'lejon
A tehere gjeje shteg vete si di
Mos u ngut - mos u shpejto
Prit gjersa gjumi e kaplon

Pervjedhu nga kapigjiku
Ruj fustanin mos e gris
Ke kujdes mos e humb bozhurin
Dua te jeshe hej moj si hyhneshe!

A e din se t'gjithe do te jene atje
Per ne te dy do te kete hare
Shkojme se bashku - nje dy tre
Roka mandolinen bjeri bjeri bjeri ciftelis
Te gjithe doo t'kendojme
Kenga le t'jehoje
Cdo gje mund te jete Roken-roll


P.S. per ta download ne format mp3:

http://www.geocities.com/art_tigani/rock.htm

kenga e fundit fare, titulli eshte shkruar: "Roka mandolinen"

----------


## Reiart

Vertete qe ne grupin serb ka qene edhe bateristi shqiptar. Emrin nuk ja di, por di qe per nder te tij u kendua kjo kenge qe per mua mbetet nje nga me te mirat e kenduara ndonje here. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## SpaceAce

faleminderit per informacionin Reiart. Edhe per mua kjo ngelet nga me te bukurat e bijelo dugme, dhe te mendosh qe eshte kenge e vitit 1983, nga albumi: "Uspavanka Za Radmilu M"

----------


## Reiart

Te falenderoj per informacionin e dhene per kete kenge, te cilen me detyrove ta shkarkoj menjehere dhe ta degjoj kush e di sa here. Kisha kohe pa e degjuar. Edhe nje here faleminderit.
Mirepres cdo informacion per kengetaret apo grupet kosovare qe mendoj se bejne muzike shume te mire. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nuh Musa

mrdt!

Une posedoj nje verzion te kenges "hajde moj dashnije" (MC) kenduar nga nje boshnjak ne shqip. (origjinali eshte nga Zyber Avdiu). A ka ndokush njohuri me te thella per kete?, dhe a mund diku ne rrjet te shkarkohet!!!


Flm

----------


## ILovePejaa

Meqense nuk e ndegjoj shume apo nuk e kam ndegjuar shume Bjello Dugme kam disa informacione per kete grup. 

Ne grup asnjehere nuk ka pasur ndonje bateriste apo ndonje shqiptare. Ne tjeterin grup te njoftur yugoslave ka marre pjese prej Shqiptareve vetem Nexhat Macula.

Kalofshit mire.

----------


## SpaceAce

Une nuk isha i sigurt, po me thuaj te cili grup ka qene Nexhat Macula, se nuk e mora vesh
tung

----------


## ILovePejaa

Me vjen keq, por une nuk i kam ndegjuar pothuajse asnjehere ndonje grup serb apo jugosllave(sepse kur kane kenguare keto grupe une jam lindur) por kam lexuar ne nje intereviste te Nexhat Macules dhe ai ka filluar karieren qe nga ish-Yugoslavia ne grupin yugoslave te quajtur * YU Group*.

Ju e keni ngatruare Shefqet Hoxhen qe ka qene bateriste (basist) ne grupin yugosllave _Vatreni Polubac_, nga Sarajeva -Bosnja.

Tung!

----------


## mad_about

o cuna une nuk e kam te qarte nje gje ketu;
forum shqiptare eshte ky,kurse ju keni hape teme serbesh apo thene me mire i favorizoni ato.
vete populli i atyre grupeve nuk u jep aq redesi sa u jepni ju.
edhe kete do kisha dashur te me sqaroni se sa rendesi ka kush ku ka qene .
sot jeta eshte dinamike,nuk te pyet askush kush ke qene apo ku ke qene po kush je dhe ku je,fundja te kaluara te haruara.

p.s shpresoj radhet tjera te hapen tema te mirefillta qe na perkasin neve

me gjithe respekt

----------


## Nuh Musa

Kadal bre burr!

Rubrika eshte "muzika shqiptare"

Dhe nese nuk e dini, po ju tregoj, se edhe brenda kufijve te ahstuquajtures jugoslavi ka patur shqiptare, te cilet nuk kane qene FARE TE INTEGRUAR NE SHOQERINE e ketij pseudoshteti, por aty ketu ka patur njerez qe jane munduar nje popull me kulture tejet tjeter ta KUPTOJN. 

Tragjedia e kesaj ceshtje qendron aty, se shqiptaret ishin populli i tret ne jugosllavi nga numri, por ne shoqerine jugoslave nuk kane pingeruar as simbolikisht. 


Teme serbesh ketu nuk ka hap askush, ketu diskutohet per shqiptaret e jugoslavise, per njerez qe nuk kane EKZISTUAR ne kete shtet, jemi duke kerkuar gjurmet e ekzistences, vec per kuriozitet, per asgje tjeter. Kapitulli i pseudosllavise ka mbaruar per shqiptaret!, por si thote fjala popullore, MESO NGA GABIMET E TJEREVE!

Flm

----------


## armando2001

Grup Fantastik! Degjoni kengen "Don't **** with Albanians" se do tua rrenqeth mishin. Qenka me te vertete grup i arrire ne Hard Rock.

Falemindrit Nuh Musa per faqen e internetit qe na ke treguar.

----------


## armando2001

Ky grup ka muzike shume te ngjashme me nje nder grupet e mia me te preferuar .............sigurisht ELITA 5.


Mos merrni kot se Bijelo Dugme eshte grup Boshnjak e jo Serb sic tha dikush ketu......megjithese nje race ka shume ndryshim ne qendrimin qe secili ka mbajtur dhe mban ndaj shqiptarve.

----------


## Nuh Musa

Mrdt!

Armando 2001, falemnderimet i takojn "Space Ace", pasiqe ai e ka venduar linkun  :buzeqeshje: 

Une gjurmova pak ne rrjet, dhe cdohere nder titullin e asaj kenge qe e kane kenduar shqip qendrojn edhe keto emra (Goran Bregovic, Zija Berisha, Agron Berisha, Shpend Ahmeti).

Goran Bregovic eshte tash nje kompozitor i njohur muzike filmash, zakonisht bashkpunon me regjisorin boshnjak Emir Kusturica. 
Bregovic poashtu ka kompozituar muziken e filmit Arizona Dream, me Johny Depp dhe Jerry Lewis!!!, por suksesin me te madh e pati ki duo me filmin "Time of the gipsyes", sa me kujtohet fitoi edhe cmimin e Oskarit per film me te mire te huaj.

Kush nuk e ka pare, ja ofroj kete monument kulturore mbi xhipët  e Shkupit!!!, metevertet nje film grandioz, dhe me nje muzike qe te le pershtipje dhe gjate kohe nuk don te dale nga veshi.


Por secili i ka shijet e veta kuptohet.

Flm.

----------


## ILovePejaa

Sa i perket temes, kengen Kosovska apo rroka mandolinen te kenduar nga ky grup boshnjak, tekstin e kenges e ka shkruar Agron Berisha. Agroni eshte shqiptare nga Maqedonia perkatesishte Tetova-Shkupi, ka marre pjese edhe ne shume Festivale ne RTVSH. Dhe siq kam ndegjuar Agroni ka pasur per te gjene vokal ne Bijelo Dugme, sa eshte e vertete nuk e dij.

Armando 2001 sa i perket Jericho Walls, qe nga emri e deri te muzika e tyre gjitheqka per mua eshte prefekte. Kenget e tyre zakonishte jane inqizuar para luftes si: "Don't **** with Albanians", "Don't be afraid to fight 4 freedom", "This is my home", "Stop the Violence" etj. Sipas mendimit tim kengetare dhe nje grup muzikore mund te krijohet me diqka orgjinale dhe me pjesmarrje ne koncerte live. Ashtu edhe Jericho Walls kane marre pjese ne koncerte live midis Prishtines ne rastin e koncertit "Free Albin Kurti", cka kane qene prefekte.

Nuh Musa, per disa arsyje personale dhe jam shprehur me rezerva se ketu njerezit nuk te kuptojne dhe menjehere te sulmojne duke te quajtur shqipefoles etj por shqiptaret e ish-Jugoslavise kane pasur nje role jo te vogel ne muziken e asaj kohe pamarre parasyshe gjuhen e kengeve.

Sa i perket linkut, jam njeri nder themeluesit e atij linkun apo asaj web faqe posaqerishte te muzikes.

P.S. Kam qene heren e fundit ne Tirane ne tetore te 2001 dhe atje rastesishte duke shikuar ne nje CD-shop rastesishte me ra ne sy me dhjetera CD Muzikore ne gjuhen serbe.

----------


## edmko

" Bijelo dugme" eshte pa dyshim grupi me i mire Jugosllav i muzikes te lehte por edhe grup me fame ne Europe kryesisht ne vitet 1980-1984 dhe solisti i ketij grupi Zhelko Bebek ka mbaruar konservatorin per kanto ne USA.Ky grup muzikor ka dhene koncerte ne shume vende te Europes si dhe ne Amerike dhe jane pritur mjaft mire nga publiku.Tani nuk e di se çfar behet me ta.

----------


## StterollA

Ljeva Patika ka pasur 2 anetare shqiptare
s'jua mbaj ment emrat po r e di qe kitaristi-vokalisti dhe bas kitaristi ishin shqiptare nga Shkupi

----------


## Zorraxhiu

Ka pasur edhe te tjere qe kane kenduar ne shqip si psh.Zoran Mijalkovski ate kengen e matures,pastaj nje mori kengesh shqipe te kenduara(popullore) nga Jordan Nikoliqi i cili ishte edhe ne vizite ne Shqiperi dhe eshte mirepritur mjaft mire nga publiku shqiptare,per dallim nga keta te tjeret Jordani e fliste shqipen me bukur se shum shqiptare-kenga nuk njeh kufij dhe nese nuk e njeh muziken e te tjereve ske se si e krahason me tuajen per t'ia ditur vleren.

----------


## busavata

nexhat macula kaqen nje koh gitarist ne yu grupa
kenga ma e mir ishte kosovski bozhuri 
shefqet hoxha bas ne vatreni poljubac
zana nimani vokal ne grupin zana
kurse grupin ljeva patika nuk e njoh

----------


## busavata

sa i perket bijelo dugme
ishte dhe mbetet rock grupi ma i mir 
i ish yu.

----------


## beni33

a  ju ja  rrofshi kralit  te  serbis   po   fort  ju paska  marr  malli  bre   
  ani  per   bjello dugmen    hej  mosa  harroni   skaa   maaaa jugosllavi 
  o dek   motiiiiiii
 mu  bash   hiqqqqqqqqqq    sme   kerset  per   at   bjellodugmen e  juaj  
 marre   bre

----------

